# 52 ain't funny...



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Dr. Bubba,

*52 ain’t funny
When its 90+ and sunny
But you can smile with glee
Cause you’re an old fart like me!*

Happy Birthday, Dave! 


Jim


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Dayum!*

And I thought I was old 

Have a great one Dave and I owe you a :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I saw some Rocks that weren't that old  Just don't go making any sudden movements at your age things might shatter :redface: 

Happy Birthday ya Ol Coot and time for :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday my brother. Enjoy!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Have a good'un Dave!

Wow-----hate to say most of my fishing buds are older than dert!!!!!


REmeber - its 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Happy birthday Dave. 52 is a spring chicken. I guess it depends on which side you looking from.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats on making it another year you old fart !! You're looking good for someone two years older than me.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy B Day Dave


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

The older ya get,the hotter it feels...stay inside today!...Happy Birthday...the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*52....?*

Thats fitting for you Dave. I'm mean after all. It is the average age of the players on your team, the deadskins.    Happy B-day, ya old fart!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

happy birthday to the doctor!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice meeting you Saturday! Hope you have a great birthday!

Britt


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!! Many more!!!

Dr. BUBBA, don't mind what ol' HAT80 said. His handle is equivalent to his age!!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Fishbreath said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!! Many more!!!
> 
> Dr. BUBBA, don't mind what ol' HAT80 said. His handle is equivalent to his age!!! LOL


LOL, Milt! 

Thanks everybody!!!
And for the record, I don't know where Jim got the "52" from......I'm 41, and feeling every bit of it...:beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

happy birthday....


ps. dont fart indoors. ya might kick up a dust storm.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy birthday Dave, and don't mind what them guys were saying. You look good for your age.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes*

happy birthday....:beer: :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dave. Me, you, and Lee are gonna have to hit the sand soon.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> And for the record, I don't know where Jim got the "52" from......I'm 41, and feeling every bit of it...:beer:


Sorry, Dave! Today's "Birthday List" shows you as 52!! LOL Happy Birthday... however old you profess to be... opcorn: 

Jim


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Dave!!!! And Many More...*

Fellow P and S'ers

I would like to propose a toast..... 
To Dave....the only guy I know to have gotten a chance to fish with Noah from the Ark.:fishing:  Happy Birthday Dave.

Assassin


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Ha im half your age


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Have a good un :fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JimInVA said:


> Sorry, Dave! Today's "Birthday List" shows you as 52!! LOL Happy Birthday... however old you profess to be... opcorn:
> 
> Jim


LOL, apparently Jim's age is showing...

Dr. Bubba, btf (52), MaverickFWA (44), [email protected] (36), fisherman8876 (31)

btf is 52 today, Bubba's is not showing...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Cdog said:


> LOL, apparently Jim's age is showing...
> 
> Dr. Bubba, btf (52), MaverickFWA (44), [email protected] (36), fisherman8876 (31)
> 
> btf is 52 today, Bubba's is not showing...


Come on Clay... ya need to cut this old dog a break. Okay... so maybe the eyes ain't so good anymore... but ya gotta admit...

IT MADE DAVE FESS UP ON HIS AGE!! hehe

Jim


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy birthday Dr,Bubba(I know how it feels, I was 52 10 years ago).
bigfredOUT!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

JimInVA said:


> ... but ya gotta admit...
> 
> IT MADE DAVE FESS UP ON HIS AGE!! hehe


yeah it did! Cuz you had me losing hair, going blind, and startin to forget stuff... 

I did like the poem, though.........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JimInVA said:


> Come on Clay... ya need to cut this old dog a break. Okay... so maybe the eyes ain't so good anymore... but ya gotta admit...
> 
> IT MADE DAVE FESS UP ON HIS AGE!! hehe
> 
> Jim


LOL, TRUE!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Cuz you had me losing hair, going blind, and startin to forget stuff...


Whatcha trying to imply, my friend?! Although the hair may be thinnin' a bit ya can't count shaving the moustache as "losing hair"... as to going blind - well - I guess I've already somewhat admitted to that... but that last one - harumph - just won't fly. If I can't remember what I'm starting to forget then it simply must not apply!!

All I can say is "Its good to be in the company of friends, regardless of their age!" :beer: 

Jim


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

JimInVA said:


> Whatcha trying to imply, my friend?! Although the hair may be thinnin' a bit ya can't count shaving the moustache as "losing hair"... as to going blind - well - I guess I've already somewhat admitted to that... but that last one - harumph - just won't fly. If I can't remember what I'm starting to forget then it simply must not apply!!
> 
> All I can say is "Its good to be in the company of friends, regardless of their age!" :beer:
> 
> Jim


Indeed.

At least I didn't say nothin about "Depends"...........


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Oh well, I guess I am that old*

 And stop flirting with Dave, Teo. You know Al will start rumors


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey Dave*

Is this is what you do on your B-Day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

catman32 said:


> Is this is what you do on your B-Day.


LOL never seen anyone get a shotgun from a striper before...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> LOL, Milt!
> 
> Thanks everybody!!!
> And for the record, I don't know where Jim got the "52" from......I'm 41, and feeling every bit of it...:beer:


Dang,,, I would have stuck with the 52,, makes ya look better for your age,,,, Hail i tell everyone I am 80 so they tell me I look good for my age :redface:


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Whats up Doc, I never thought you were a day over 45 but solidly over 50.........wow hope you had a good Birthday and Many Many more

Ken


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A happy blated B day. I guess Im just a baby compared to you, you old man. 

Hope ya had a good one.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks again! Y'all made my day!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Happy Birthday!
52!
I can almost remember what thats like. It was 15 years ago for me.
Don't worry though, you'll get your second wind in about ten years.
Shotgun from a striper? Now thats funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!...hope You Have A Great One!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

